
A Two-Dimensional Argument Against Materialism (2009) - lainon
http://consc.net/papers/2dargument.html
======
mannykannot
A concept has to be more than conceivable to have implications for real-world
issues such as the nature of consciousness or the origin of the mind. The
usefulness of Occam's razor is predicated on this fact, as its purpose is to
avoid being drawn into endless speculation over ideas that are merely
conceivable.

------
red75prime
The problem is P&~Q has no meaning outside one's imagination.

~~~
hprotagonist
doesn’t this beg the question? (i.e, given “ones imagination”, then Q. )

~~~
red75prime
I'm not sure what question you are asking. But I'm fine with the idea that
materialism is wrong, if there exists physical world which is contained in
someone's imagination. That's basically "if God exists, then materialism is
wrong." In other words Chalmers has no psychic powers to verify that the world
he conceived satisfy ~Q, unless this world exists in his imagination.

